# Chevy TrailBlazer



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey guys. Just wanted to give a little write up on a new Chevy TrailBlazer that I got to drive the other day at work after we had worked on it. Its the extended one I drove. The guy came in with 2 flat tires, he works at a place right behind us. Someone at his work slashed his 2 tires on the driver side of the truck. I got him a price on the 2 new tires installed and he agreed and let me fix it. By the way, odd tire size on these trucks, 245-65-17? What the heck kind of size is that??  Anyway, onto the story. When we got done, my brother wanted to take it for a ride just to make sure the truck rode ok with the new tires and all and he also wanted to drive it anyway to see how it "felt" compared to the new 2003 Grand Cherokee he bought about 1 year ago. See, he was going to buy a new Chevy TrailBlazer, but didnt because the sticker price was way higher than that of the Grand Cherokee and the salesman at the Chevy dealership only wanted to take like $1k off, whereas the salesman at the Jeep dealership gave him like $4-5k off sticker. Besides we both agreed the Grand Cherokee he picked out was much nicer looking than the new TrailBlazer. Anyway, he took it for a ride and he comes back and tells me, you have to drive this truck, you wont believe how great it drives and how quiet and smooth it is. I took it for a ride, and fellas, that thing drove like a dream. The ride is so soft and smooth, the motor is so smooth at speed and at idle, the transmission shifts really well, the truck has a very quiet interior also. The roominess of the truck is another plus, it has way more room than the Grand Cherokee he bought. When I came back, he said to me, this is what I should have bought from the beginning. Im just telling this story to you guys for anyone who is thinking of buying a new SUV or for anyone who was thinking of purchasing a new Chevy TrailBlazer. There is no comparison in ride quality between the Chevy TrailBlazer and the Grand Cherokee. You feel every bump in the road with the GC and the interior has a few noises here and there, not to mention that odd noise that something makes underneath truck truck when you go from Park to Reverse to Drive to Reverse. Anyway, Im done babbling, haha. Two thumbs up for the TrailBlazer here.  Thing rides like a Cadillac. Mike


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a 2003 Trailblazer LTZ. Based on the 17 inch tire size you mentioned, you drove an LTZ I guess (EXT LTZ?). 

I agree, what a beautiful truck. Mine's the 2-tone... blue with silver bottom. We've gotten a lot of compliments on it, as the silver really sets it off nice, and you don't see a lot of Trailblazers or GMC Envoys with the 2-tone. To me, the TB looks so much more muscular than the Jeep GC, and is much better looking than the boring, slab-sided new Explorer (I can see the Explorer losing its sales lead with this new bland design). I'm surprised that you think the Jeep GC is better looking than the TB, but we're all entitled to our opinions. I do fully admit that the Jeep GC is a great design in its own right, and even though the design is a couple-few years old it's still good looking. 

The TB's ride is great, but I was just a little disappointed with the cornering. It seems to lean a bit more than I expected. 

Now, let's talk about the engine. In a word, WOW!!! The EXT you drove might've had the 5.3 V8. But, my short TB has the wonderful, often-praised-in-car-magazines, 4.2 liter, dual-overhead-cam, 4-valve inline 6. As we all know, inline 6 cylinder engines (and of course, V12's) are enherently balanced. They need no balance shafts or any such thing. The pickup in this 4500 pound (if memory serves) beast is remarkable (and getting better as the engine breaks in). This engine just wants to zing away from stoplights. The TB's faster than my 2003 Silverado 2500HD with 8100 bigblock (which weighs 3 tons or so). 

I'm a little disappointed with the TB's pedal placement. It's a little unusual, for lack of a better word, and it takes some getting used to. At least the back windows aren't as deep tinted as my old 98 Blazer's. I like that. 

We have had trouble with the 4WD system trouble light on the dash coming on. A bad switch had to be replaced, twice, and the light still comes on from time to time. I do like the automatic 4WD. That's so much better than giving your drivetrain a workout by being in 4WD when you really may not need to be. Plus, that'll give netter mileage.

On mileage, we've been getting a consitent 16.5 in around-town driving. We got a later 2003, so it has the bigger gas tank which is a plus. 

We have had a problem with the adjustment of the hatch. The rubber is still new, I guess, and at times you really have to slam the rear hatch to get it to shut. I figured it was better to let the rubber take a set than to have the dealer adjust the hatch, which could lead to air leakage (and wind noise) someday. 

We also had the dealer look at the a/c output, as the truck seemed to struggle to keep cool on days it wasn't all that hot. I'm not sure what they did to it, but it does seem better. There've been reports about the a/c on these trucks. 

We special-ordered this TB, and got the 3.73 gears and the locking rear differential. In warm weather in 2WD and pulling away for a stop on a slight grade with a little water on the road, the rear wheel doesn't spin, there's just a bit of squeek and the truck snaps to. I got the 3.73's as we do little highwway driving and I wanted a little more pep around town, especially with a full load of passengers, and/or towing a small trailer. We towed a small, you-haul-itl concrete mixer holding about one yard of concrete. It was if the TB had nothing on the back. I figured the mixer weighed almost 2 tons with the load of concrete. Not bad.

I'm sorry for the length of this post, but I just wanted to put in my 2½¢ on this new truck I'm sorta proud of. I can't wait to see the new mid-size pickups from GM on the road. They'll have either an inline 4 or inline 5 based on the inline 6 in the TB/Envoy. I like the idea of this modular inline engine-manufacturing system GM's come up with (not really new in the industry, but not always all that cost-effective in previous attempts by GM and other automakers). It should keep costs on the new pickups down as the engines have already been partially designed for the TB/Envoy line, and the tooling and assembly lines are all ready set up and paid for. 

Thanks for listening, and happy trails.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

GREAT POST! I think its a nice truck too. This one was the extended model and Im almost positive it was the smaller motor, the 4.2l. I just had to put up a post about it, it drove that good and was very quiet, not all rattley and squeaky. I was impressed I guess Im trying to say. Ford Explorers dont compare, there is no question on that, no offense Ford guys. The Explorers, that I drove rode lousy and they feel like their vibrating when you give the gas to go. Oh well, I dont wanna make this a Ford vs Chevy thing, so I will end this post now.  Thanks for the post, was great to read. Mike :waving:


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

My wife got a used GMC Envoy SLT '02 got it this year and I was wanting a full size suv. But we test drove it and I was like we will take it! And it pulls our 21ft boat with out any problems. That inline V6 rocks it has nice pickup for that motor and towing power. But I really love the self leveling on the rear,really controls the boat trailer enough my wife can drive the suv!

pumpkin:


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

*Trailblzer 03 LTZ loaded*

I have the 03 Trailblazer LTZ completly load with all the toy's. Plus I added a couple my self like a Snoway 7 foot plow and a hitch salt spreader. awsome truck with plenty of power. Soon as we get above 0 here in NH I will wash him up and take some picture all loaded up with the toys


----------

